# 07/30: official upgrade problem thread



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, there are a few threads going concerning the upgrade and its getting hard to keep track of the reported problems or bugs , please post those is this thread only so that I can keep track of them and address them as I can

PLEASE ONLY POST PROBLEMS WITH THE UPGRADE OR SINCE THE UPGRADE IN THIS THREAD


thanks,


Joe


----------



## jedikitty (May 13, 2007)

I need help to reset my login its not working since the change password wont reset email wont go through to reset. So need advice to do this. Am using my neices account at th emoment to try to sort something out. I sent a pm about it. My account user name is Honeybun. Hope something can be done thanks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't seem to stay signed on all the time like before. I've emptied my cache, etc. but no help. Also, it seems the pages don't want to view and I find myself having to hit the refresh button. It's only for this site as I've tried others and it doesn't do that. I think that's all for now. LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Also, it seems the pages don't want to view and I find myself having to hit the refresh button.[/B]


is it blank as its loading? does is show anything in the status window to the bottom left? [ie: waiting for... or downloading... ] does anythiing load [ie: header? part of the forum?]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I can get onto the site and I seem to be able to access all of the new features, at least those that I've tried. My problem is that when I return to the site, I must log in each time I return, even though the "remember me" box has been checked. I cleared my temp. folders and cache but it still seems to happen.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't figure out why I can't use the attachment button. I browse for a picture on my computer, and I put it in the box. Then I uploaded it, and when I tried to post it, it didn't show up as a picture. It was a link. I have never been able to use that feature. Shouldn't it show in the preview post as a picture if it is going to be a picture in the post? I wish I knew why this is happening to me.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Also, it seems the pages don't want to view and I find myself having to hit the refresh button.[/B]



look down to the bottom left corner and change your skin to IP.Board.pro and click around through it and tell me if its got the same delay?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I can't figure out why I can't use the attachment button. I browse for a picture on my computer, and I put it in the box. Then I uploaded it, and when I tried to post it, it didn't show up as a picture. It was a link. I have never been able to use that feature. Shouldn't it show in the preview post as a picture if it is going to be a picture in the post? I wish I knew why this is happening to me.[/B]


Check out the box on top of the browse button *after you uploaded the picture*. It's called Manage current attachments. You have to click on one of the 3 little buttons that come up. It's the one completely on the left : _insert attachment into text editor _and it should work. Had to upload a picture to give you all that info.
[attachment=25122:img_0351__2_.jpg]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I can't seem to stay signed on all the time like before. I've emptied my cache, etc. but no help. Also, it seems the pages don't want to view and I find myself having to hit the refresh button. It's only for this site as I've tried others and it doesn't do that. I think that's all for now. LOL[/B]


Do you have a pop-up stopper on your browser ? There is a little icon that says : _keep cookies from this domain_ The website probably deletes the cookie everytime you close the site. I had to do this on another forum I was on.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I can get onto the site and I seem to be able to access all of the new features, at least those that I've tried. My problem is that when I return to the site, I must log in each time I return, even though the "remember me" box has been checked. I cleared my temp. folders and cache but it still seems to happen.[/B]


Check my earlier post for "Cute". It's the same for you. There is a pop-up stopper on your IE browser. Find the icon (it's the one before Options) that says : keep cookies from this domain.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i mentioned it in another thread, but this seems to be the one to add it to...lol..

anyhoo, i miss the "view gallery" link that used to be on the left panel under the member name (and stats). :blush:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The Blocked Users thing is a problem...


I checked mine and the very people I IM MOST... were those users who were blocked... :bysmilie:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i can't use smilies!!!!!!!! i know they are not on the left side like they used to be, and i DO know there appears to be a drop-down menu of different smilies above the box i'm typing in, but.... it doesn't drop-down for me  (i can type in each smilie by using the colon/parenthesis but i dont know the keyboard combos for ALL of them!) yes, i'm clicking on the arrow LOL i may be a mac user, but i'm familiar with drop-downs ROTFLOL

i might be sad, but i can't use the proper smilie to let you know. so i may not REALLY be sad. or i may be sadder than i'm letting you know. without the proper smilie, it's all just a guess!!! aaaccckkkkk!


a sad ann marie and the "you can't see my face anyway because i need my ribbon re-fixed and until then, i look like LBB" buttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412856
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes white and appears to want to load but doesn't. I tried the 2.0 pro and it changed the colors to gray but no difference in loading.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just a reminder, i've had to delete a few posts, this is ONLY for posting problems you are having, thats it, nothing else, thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im not having any problems, jut the logging in. I need to log in every time I come ..
Other than that Im good to go! :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

same here, having loading problems and signing in all of the time! :shocked: 
But the site does look great :thumbsup: 

Thanks!
Andrea


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

To both Andrea's :

Did you try to tell your browser to keep the cookie for this site ??? Look under the URL, there is another bunch of icons, starts with saying Pop-Up Stopper, the icon before Options says : keep cookies from this domain. You have to click this icon. What happens is that the forum website deletes your cookie each time you close the forum. If you tell your browser to keep it, it will.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> To both Andrea's :
> 
> Did you try to tell your browser to keep the cookie for this site ??? Look under the URL, there is another bunch of icons, starts with saying Pop-Up Stopper, the icon before Options says : keep cookies from this domain. You have to click this icon. What happens is that the forum website deletes your cookie each time you close the forum. If you tell your browser to keep it, it will.[/B]



what Jane said :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> To both Andrea's :
> 
> Did you try to tell your browser to keep the cookie for this site ??? Look under the URL, there is another bunch of icons, starts with saying Pop-Up Stopper, the icon before Options says : keep cookies from this domain. You have to click this icon. What happens is that the forum website deletes your cookie each time you close the forum. If you tell your browser to keep it, it will.[/B]


 :blink: I can tell my browser this, I didnt know that. What kind of browser talks :huh: 
I just deleted all cookie but its not helping!~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a computer wiz but I'm usually pretty good at following instructions. But I don't understand those instructions. :brownbag: Are they for EI? I can't find anything that says "keep cookies from this domain".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord Sue whats EI~~ :bysmilie: im soooooooooo confused! :biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes it is for Internet Explorer.
[attachment=25128:img_0674__2_.jpg]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:blink: i don't have any of those options on my browser bar.... :huh:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What version of Internet Explorer do you have ? I have version 7


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a computer wiz but I'm usually pretty good at following instructions. But I don't understand those instructions. :brownbag: Are they for EI? I can't find anything that says "keep cookies from this domain".
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh lord Sue whats EI~~ :bysmilie: im soooooooooo confused! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: Sorry Andrea, I meant IE for Internet Explorer. I'm messed up too. :brownbag:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> What version of Internet Explorer do you have ? I have version 7[/B]


I have IE6. I don't have those options on my browser either. Looks like it's a glitch we may have to put up with for this new forum upgrade. Actually, I can stay logged in unless I'm gone for several hrs., like I have to go to bed & get some sleep sometimes.  I'm not interested in IE7 just yet.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413403
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, cookies are a weird and sensitive thing, i'll look into it more but I can almost bet in a week or so the problems will subside


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yes it is for Internet Explorer.
> [attachment=25128:img_0674__2_.jpg][/B]


I have I.E. 7 and my toolbar doesn't look like that at all. ???


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

For a couple of days, I could leave and come back and didn't have the signing in problem. Now if I close the window, I have to sign back in. I've fixed it to allow cookies from SM, but I am still having the problem. It used to be that it only happened when I cleaned out my cache.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413415
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: Weird & sensitive cookies? I'll never quite think of cookies in the same way again.I'll bet you're right, I've managed to stay logged in all day. Thanks Joe.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sher the row I have under the Pop-up Stopper is from Smiley Central. I had that pop-up thing even with IE 6. Maybe that's a thing my computer guy put in for me when he did my computer.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't post to offten , but i did a post today and noticed I do not have an option to edit my own post


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Many people have been doing multiple votes for Sophie in the photo contest. Some have been cleaning out their cookies in order to vote more often. Could that possibly be causing the problem instead of the upgrade? If the cookies were deleted, the website wouldn't recognize your computer and wouldn't be able to "remember" you. I have 3 computers that I use regularly and have no problem staying logged on on all of them.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Could the difference in IE be the operating system? Windows vs. Vista? BTW, my log in problem seems to have resolved itself.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Could the difference in IE be the operating system? Windows vs. Vista? BTW, my log in problem seems to have resolved itself.[/B]


My problem seems to be resolved too. I'm able to stayed logged in now. :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I don't post to offten , but i did a post today and noticed I do not have an option to edit my own post[/B]


Chelsey, I believe only SMC members have unlimited time to edit posts.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413868
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I was staying logged in :bysmilie: I just had to log i again........ I added SM to the list to accept cookies from here and all the other advise and no luck yet, so if there are more ideas out there.........keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The only other thing I can think of is the settings in your Internet Options. Look under Privacy tab. What is your setting there ? Mine is set to Medium high.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I am back to having to log in each time. I can't figure this one out.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Well, I am back to having to log in each time. I can't figure this one out.[/B]


Have you deleted your temporary internet files and cookies ? If you have done that and didn't keep the cookie for this site, you will have to log in again.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no smilies at the left side of my reply page, is this just me????
ANDREA


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL..Ok I have them now! :biggrin:


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413838
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hehehe.. I just remember being able to edit.. shows you how long. I have not posted... Since I was a SMC member before... ( guess I better get my budget in place.. it's not good for my spelling and faster typing hands then my brain working 

thanks


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Now it messed up my post...my comments ended up as a quote from MalteseJane!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm having problems with the smilies,sometimes they won't work no matter how many times I try to put one in a post. Also got logged out again, stayed logged in for 2 days though.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I'm having problems with the smilies,sometimes they won't work no matter how many times I try to put one in a post. Also got logged out again, stayed logged in for 2 days though.[/B]


the log in problems "may" be do to the mood mod, I will look more into it next week

thanks for the patience


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - I have a couple of problems (maybe just stupid questions). Where is the View Gallery Option? And where is the PM option? I don't seem to be able to find either.

HELP


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

I just posted to the Picture Post with 2 attachments and when I did my preview I didn't see my photos. The photos posted fine. What did I need to do to preview the photos? Is there a bug?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i've had a problem with photos the last few days... sometimes they are there, sometimes they aren't and sometimes it resolves when i refresh the page. 

i also miss the view gallery link and PM button. 

i wanted to let you know, joe, that after someone posts in a thread, i have to refresh the page before i can see it. 
it's like the new post is delayed or something....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> i've had a problem with photos the last few days... sometimes they are there, sometimes they aren't and sometimes it resolves when i refresh the page.
> 
> i also miss the view gallery link and PM button.
> 
> ...


The PM button shows up when you left click on the the posters name. It says "send message." 
I've always had trouble posting pictures, but now I seem to be able to do it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just posted to the Picture Post with 2 attachments and when I did my preview I didn't see my photos. The photos posted fine. What did I need to do to preview the photos? Is there a bug?[/B]


After you clicked "Upload" did you then click the drop down box above the green "upload" button that says "Manage Current Attachments"? Click that and choose the + sign, for each image listed, to add your image. Your image will now show up in preview and in your post.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> OK - I have a couple of problems (maybe just stupid questions). Where is the View Gallery Option? And where is the PM option? I don't seem to be able to find either.
> 
> HELP[/B]


Hi\
Go to your progile and directly under you avatar there are blue boxes one say Gallery. It took me also a while to find..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

I just spent 20 minutes typing in a post. I went to update mood before I selected preview post and it wiped out everything I typed! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't seem to "Search" anymore. When I try, it's more like I hit "View New Posts". It's just randomly pulls up recent posts that have none of the keywords I typed in.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Joe,

I've always enjoyed being able to click on the picture of the "Maltese of the Moment" on the home and it taking me to the actual picture. Many times, I wonder which of our babies it is and/or what the story is behind it. 

This morning, I am curious about the featured picture. When I clicked on it, it takes me to the gallery where ALL the pictures are shown with the most current on top rather than taking me directly to the picture I click on. Is this something that can be changed? 

Thank you,


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't get links to work when I try to post them in a thread. I copy the address as usual, go back to the post I'm writing, highlight the words to be the link, go to the "Insert Special Item", click on "Post Link". When the box for the address drops down I paste there. When I try the link it says something is missing. 
What am I doing wrong??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> When the box for the address drops down I paste there. When I try the link it says something is missing.
> What am I doing wrong??[/B]


what does it say is missing?



test...


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Joe,
I just wanted to tell you the logging thing issue isn't an issue no more, it works fine now..
Thanks,
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't say what is missing......
I am copy/paste same as always. The 'Hyperlink' setup on the old program was a snap.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> :chili: :chili: Joe,
> I just wanted to tell you the logging thing issue isn't an issue no more, it works fine now..
> Thanks,
> ANDREA :biggrin:[/B]



Same here, I have been logged in for a couple of days now................. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> It doesn't say what is missing......
> I am copy/paste same as always. The 'Hyperlink' setup on the old program was a snap.[/B]


it acts the exact same way for me :blink: 

are you clicking this button







??????

if so, what happens then?


----------

